# Snowboarding Costume?



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright...I'm going to a music festival in early January that is at a ski /snowboard resort. It's a pretty hippie friendly event. There will be an abundance of hemp necklaces and green smelling products, if you get what I'm saying.

I'm going with a group of 10 people and, for fun, we decided to attempt to wear costumes one day on the slopes. Turn some heads and have some fun, that sort of deal.

I'm looking for ideas for a costume that can go over most of my gear but not inhibit my movements or prevent me from layering up (Northern Minnesota near Canada).

I found a few already that may work, but I'd rather have something funny and creative. The ones I found were gladiator based or Fred Flinstone. Everything else I came across was either too tight, involved footwear, or was just plan goofy.

tl;dr - Costume for snowboarding?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

a group of Jamaican Rasta riders???


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ride a lib tech/gnu? Giant banana.

if not just a giant snowboard? snowflake? snowboarder?


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

I see these costumes popping up all the time at random events and it always makes everyone turn their heads...and it really makes the event fun. At Bonnaroo a few years ago I saw a pack of telatubbies running through the event....at UCF football games there is always a darth vader chasing a cop, chasing a gorilla chasing a banana...it would be great if you guys could think of a group costume instead of a bunch of random ones. since their is 10 of ya....and its a stoner fest I think you should go with something like....Snow White and the 7 dwarfs? its 8 costumes  I don't' know...have a blast though!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats why I love the group of Rasta's riding the hill. Ten of you all in dreads and Jamaican colors and the so called Hemp Necklace. Great times for you.

Met this at the local hill last year had to get a pic. 










a bunch of santa's hahaha


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Engage_mike said:


> I see these costumes popping up all the time at random events and it always makes everyone turn their heads...and it really makes the event fun. At Bonnaroo a few years ago I saw a pack of telatubbies running through the event....at UCF football games there is always a darth vader chasing a cop, chasing a gorilla chasing a banana...it would be great if you guys could think of a group costume instead of a bunch of random ones. since their is 10 of ya....and its a stoner fest I think you should go with something like....Snow White and the 7 dwarfs? its 8 costumes  I don't' know...have a blast though!


That's our whole reasoning. It's going to be a blast. I'm hoping to get a GoPro and film a bunch of it too. I want to do themed but I'm not sure what everyone else is thinking. 

I thought it would be cool if everyone bought XXL suit jackets and black dress pants at thrift stores and we all bought canes and top hats. I'd have to get an obligatory Monocle.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Santa's would be a good idea. It's just a matter of how cheap we can get costumes. I bet after x-mas sales will let us get hats for almost nothing.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Ten of you riding dressed as The Dude from The Big Lebowski would definitely turn heads. Easy costume - bathrobe, white tee shirt, boxers, wig, mustache/goatee - would fit over your gear if sized right. Not sure if the robe would get in the way of riding though. 

Alternate idea on same theme is to each go as a different character but that might get time consuming trying to work out ten different costumes.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

justice league.

end thread/

haha really I think this would be hilarious if you could figure out a way to make it work overtop of all the gear.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

winning. Me in a skirt would be bliss for everyone involved. My pasty legs will earn me whistles left and right.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> winning.



All day everyday. haha

I'm pretty sure that was for any females that may be in your group of people, either way its funny!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

notter123 said:


> justice league.
> 
> end thread/
> 
> haha really I think this would be hilarious if you could figure out a way to make it work overtop of all the gear.


Some people actually did this last year, they had on superhero costumes. Pretty awesome.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

My vote is for your group to dress in costume as various take away food items: 
1.pizza slice
2.hotdog
3.fries
4.shake/drink
5.icecream
6.taco
7.donut
8.chicken drumstick

Don't ask me how, that can be someone else's department :cheeky4:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got an oversized gorilla suit. Sometimes I forget when I'm wearin' it and wonder why everyone's staring at me. Ahhh..........good times!! Yo.......Dr. G......check your PM's.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tutu and fairly wings


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------

